# 2010 Chilly Hilly



## rcnute

Who's in? I will carry the coffee and doughnuts this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth

I may make the trip from Port Angeles again, this year. I had fun last year, but I have trouble shelling out dough for a 33 mile ride. Maybe I have a dollars/mile disorder?


----------



## rcnute

pdainsworth said:


> I may make the trip from Port Angeles again, this year. I had fun last year, but I have trouble shelling out dough for a 33 mile ride. Maybe I have a dollars/mile disorder?


I know what you mean. It's pretty much the only Cascade ride I do. For whatever reason I always have a good time on this one, so I pony up.


----------



## Argentius

I totally want to.

It's a bit silly, but, it could be fun if we had a crew.


----------



## rcnute

Argentius said:


> I totally want to.
> 
> It's a bit silly, but, it could be fun if we had a crew.


We had a blast last year. The more the merrier.


----------



## Guest

Quand???


----------



## pdainsworth

Windermere said:


> Quand???


Feb 28th


----------



## Guest

pdainsworth said:


> Feb 28th


Thank you, that puts me out.

Another event planned that weekend.


----------



## rcnute

Windermere said:


> Thank you, that puts me out.
> 
> Another event planned that weekend.


ce n'est pas une excuse


----------



## s2ktaxi

you could do it twice  if you target a 18mph average, you probably won't be the last to finish.


----------



## solivar

Anybody have a time estimate for the ride? Thinking of doing it for the 1st time. Thanks.


----------



## kreger

rcnute

id be in for it.

wheres bill trolling around these days?


----------



## pdainsworth

I suppose I'd be up for it. What do ya'll have in mind for time and place? I won't be taking the ferry, as I live on the Olympic Peninsula.


----------



## rcnute

I was thinking whenever the first Seattle to Bainbridge ferry arrives. http://www.cascade.org/EandR/chilly/CH_details.cfm Puts us on Bainbridge a little before 8:30.

I think bigbill is on the big boat.


----------



## Guest

rcnute said:


> I was thinking whenever the first Seattle to Bainbridge ferry arrives. http://www.cascade.org/EandR/chilly/CH_details.cfm Puts us on Bainbridge a little before 8:30.
> 
> I think bigbill is on the big boat.


Someone has exceeded their stored PM limit .............................


Wonder who that might be??


----------



## monkeybullit

I'll probably be there, but maybe not that early! I might be able to be convinced though...


----------



## JP

I might, Rabbit, I might. Most likely in.


----------



## rcnute

JP said:


> I might, Rabbit, I might. Most likely in.


Damn, it's the same day as the Populaire.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

I might be in if I'm not working. It could be absolutely stinking hilarious... I haven't been on the bike since October.

Wait, it's raining over there in February. And March. And April. And...


----------



## rcnute

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I might be in if I'm not working. It could be absolutely stinking hilarious... I haven't been on the bike since October.
> 
> Wait, it's raining over there in February. And March. And April. And...


You pays your money, you takes your chances!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

rcnute said:


> You pays your money, you takes your chances!



I seem to remember there were doughnuts involved in last year's ride. And coffee. 

I'd be happy to replace Bill as coffee/doughnut carrier. I can be good for some things! :thumbsup: 

(caveat: you may need to ride "backwards" in order to find the coffee and doughnuts...I'll be riding grupetto...with maybe some wine and cheese stops along the way).


----------



## JP

As the solicitor pointed out, the Seattle Randonneur populaire is the same day, so I'm out.

Why don't you guys join us instead? We start and finish in Renton with a couple of the climbs on the eastside and 100K. The populaire is free. We can't deliver the madness like Chilly Hilly, but we do start and finish at a pub. Heck, you might even get a trinket.


----------



## waldo425

I may be in for Chilly Hilly. Didn't do it last year but may muster up the courage to do it this year. Ill join OEH in hauling coffee wine and other assorted things :thumbsup:


----------



## rcnute

As much as I like Chilly Hilly I have yet to do a populaire, so I think I'll bail and see you in Renton. Need to start the season off proper.

Now that I have the porteur rack I can carry lots of doughnuts and coffee, so RBRers should join in. Check out the Seattle International Randonneurs site for the details.

P.S. The proper title is ambulance chaser, not solicitor!



JP said:


> As the solicitor pointed out, the Seattle Randonneur populaire is the same day, so I'm out.
> 
> Why don't you guys join us instead? We start and finish in Renton with a couple of the climbs on the eastside and 100K. The populaire is free. We can't deliver the madness like Chilly Hilly, but we do start and finish at a pub. Heck, you might even get a trinket.


----------



## JP

Waldo and OEH, feel the populaire...be one with the populaire.

Be the ball, Danny. Be the ball.


----------



## waldo425

JP said:


> Waldo and OEH, feel the populaire...be one with the populaire.
> 
> Be the ball, Danny. Be the ball.


Hmm, very tempting. 

If I can get a ride out there I'm in. I don't want to ride my bike out there go ride around the lake then ride back home --- that would be a bit much for me at this time of the year. Ill bring it up with the lady friend and see if she is interested. She wants to do STP this year so I need to get her to do some group rides and longer rides.


----------



## Serotta 63

We are registered...4th time.. it is a good ride.


----------



## pdn13

I will be riding my 1st Chilli Hilly this year. Should be fun. #3206 bib.. Forcast for rain. so will see. Seattle weather so nice this weekend. Did a 60 miles ride from Coulon Park to Black Diamond via Flaming Geyser


----------



## Stratocruiser

Will also be riding the Chilly Hilly for the first time this year. Looking forward to it!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

JP said:


> Waldo and OEH, feel the populaire...be one with the populaire.
> 
> Be the ball, Danny. Be the ball.



JP I really wish I could. I think I'm up to doing a century now. But I was only able to finagle one day off that weekend. (yesiknowyoudrivelongdistancesinonedayforsillybbq's  ).


----------



## Vettekid

VetteK will be there rain or shine.


----------



## kreger

rcnute

looks like im going out with the sir boys. but im a little concerned, i have a plastic bike, that means no one will talk to me and ill be outright shunned right? like more than normal.

ill be on my ibis, rain or shine. its red. say hey


----------



## rcnute

kreger said:


> rcnute
> 
> looks like im going out with the sir boys. but im a little concerned, i have a plastic bike, that means no one will talk to me and ill be outright shunned right? like more than normal.
> 
> ill be on my ibis, rain or shine. its red. say hey


Awesome! Yeah, without a steel bike, DT shifters, full metal fenders, huge tires and a handlebar bag you'll never fit in...:cryin: 

I kid of course, as you know. Look for me on a red Rawland with white fenders; dunno what JP is riding (maybe he'll bring the "fast" Peg...) Given my horrible condition you will likely never see me after the first few miles.


----------



## kreger

rcnute

oi, i wont be fast. im doing the school/work combo right now and its hurting my riding time something fierce. I should have a buddy who will be on his bike for the 2nd time this year on sunday; you actually sued his old boss at one point. ill probably stick with him for the day.

just to be safe how many tubes should i bring? i know randos LOVE bringing extra stuff, so for 100 k im thinking 5. maybe an extra left crank arm, oh and lights, need lights. i just want to fit it, should i wear tweed? 

i kid,


----------



## rcnute

kreger said:


> rcnute
> 
> oi, i wont be fast. im doing the school/work combo right now and its hurting my riding time something fierce. I should have a buddy who will be on his bike for the 2nd time this year on sunday; you actually sued his old boss at one point. ill probably stick with him for the day.
> 
> just to be safe how many tubes should i bring? i know randos LOVE bringing extra stuff, so for 100 k im thinking 5. maybe an extra left crank arm, oh and lights, need lights. i just want to fit it, should i wear tweed?
> 
> i kid,


That's too funny. I like riding with celebrities.

I'm not bringing anything special for this one. Yes, I have a tweed front bag, but it doesn't go on the bike I'm bringing.


----------



## MarkZeus

Bainbridge forcast for Sunday looks nice, in the high 50s and mostly cloudy with just 20% chance of rain. Yeah! be on a look out for a white Cannondale Caad9 and I'm using a 53/39 combo. It'll be fun


----------

